# Scraesdon Fort



## Underworld (Sep 15, 2008)

Had a hunch about this site from a post I saw ages ago on a rival site. Like most Palmerston's forts, not a lot of information is on the internet.

From Wiki -

Scraesdon Fort is one of several of the forts in South East Cornwall which formed part of the ring of forts surrounding Plymouth to protect Plymouth Sound and, in particular, Plymouth docks from enemy naval attack. They were built as a result of a decision in Lord Palmerston's premiership to deter the French from attacking naval bases in the south of England.

Scraesdon Fort was designed in 1859 at a cost of £137,000. It is constructed in the Land Front, polygonal, near octagonal format. It has a dry ditch, and was designed to have 27 guns on the ramparts.

The upper level is 254ft above mean sea level (AMSL) and the lower level is 173 feet AMSL.

The fort was used by the MOD as a training barracks, but it is currently empty, derelict and overgrown. It is occasionally used by the Royal Marine Commandos recruits as part of their final exercise, as well as being used by local Territorial Army units. Between September and November the fort is used as a weekend training centre for army and ATC cadets from Cornwall and Devon.

A military railway connected the fort with the River Lynher at Wacker Quay, near St. Germans. It also provided a link to the main fort on the Rame peninsula at Fort Tregantle. The railway ran underneath the metal bridge and down a gradient, then went underneath the current A374 road, and alongside Wacker Quay. The locomotive shed is still extant on the quayside, and other remnants of the railway can also be seen here. There was also an extensive marshaling area next to the east wall in the lower picture. The railway was used from 1893 to 1903.

-----

Great site if you can get in, not like Crownhill Fort in design, but you can tell it's a Palmerston's fort just by being there.

Here's the pictures











































Enjoy



Underworld


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Sep 15, 2008)

nice 1 m8, any tunnels etc as rumoured?


----------



## Underworld (Sep 15, 2008)

Loads, but no pictures as of yet (from me anyway) as you would need more light as they go right down and are deep


Underworld


----------



## sneakk (Sep 15, 2008)

Scraesdon used to be a favourite as a 13year old at midnight! Bloody scary sometimes!! Good pics mate


----------



## sneakk (Sep 15, 2008)

Underworld said:


> Loads, but no pictures as of yet (from me anyway) as you would need more light as they go right down and are deep
> 
> 
> Underworld


There is a rumour that there are tunnels around a lot of the forts over there. Someone told me that Tregantle is linked to a few other sites in the are. 

I know the moat at crownhill has a tunnel entrance. I've also heard that this went all the way to efford for back in the day. I can't see it being true though.


Anyone.....?


----------



## Scrub2000 (Sep 15, 2008)

Couple from me :-





















Good days work all!


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Sep 15, 2008)

the tunnels linking the plymouth forts isnt really true, i know of a tunnel linking two of them, thats about 300m long & ive yet to visit that.....


a lot of the forts were connected by a covered way, although most of it has been backfilled now.....


----------



## Scotty (Sep 15, 2008)

Cracking day and the fort was very cool.
still did not see i all.

my pics.


----------



## smileysal (Sep 15, 2008)

Oooooooooooooh now this is a place i do like. Love that fireplace in one of the rooms, in fact, love all the pics, but that's my favourite.

Excellent pics, love them all,

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## lycos (Sep 15, 2008)

Cracking report Underworld, and a very good find, was an extremely good day, and so many tunnels leading off all over the place, if there's one place that desperately needs stairlift it's here! still feeling the burn anyone or is it just me getting old??

A few of my pics...










































































​


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 16, 2008)

Excellent site, chaps, and really enjoyed seeing the photos. Love the 'smiley-face' fireplace...lol...and the machinery (lifting gear?). Good stuff.


----------

